# Can't hook up nes to newer tv HELP



## arioc

I just bought an older/original top loading nes system. I did not know that my TV doesn't have a coaxial input. I do not have an old vhs to use as a middle man. How can I make this work? Thanks.


----------



## Emporer_D

Just bring whatever you use to connnect your nes to the tv to radio shack or a similar store they should have something you can use to hook it up to a newer tv with.


----------



## ebackhus

The NES also has side-mounted RCA connectors you can use. Most current TVs wtill have those.


----------



## arioc

The common nes system has the rca jacks along the side. This is the rare version that doesn't. The up side is that it doesn't blink. The more common consoles were loaded from the front. This one loads at the top. 

Oh well, I simply bought an old vhs from goodwill for $5.00 This solves the problem. I ran the nes to the vhs coxial input, and ran some rca jacks from the vhs output to the tv's audio/video inputs.

I'm now playing dragon warrior iv again.


----------



## ebackhus

Oh, you got the rare top-loader? Where'd you find that thing???


----------



## arioc

The local Game Crazy store had one traded in. I can't believe they wanted $50.00 for it. Oh well, I traded in a bunch of unwanted dvds, and gamecube games, and took it home.


----------



## KoLAddict

arioc said:


> The local Game Crazy store had one traded in. I can't believe they wanted $50.00 for it. Oh well, I traded in a bunch of unwanted dvds, and gamecube games, and took it home.


$50 isn't that bad actually. That sucker is rare. 

Grats though. Nice find.


----------



## rjohnst

arioc - I have a similar problem. I do have the NES with the RCA jacks, but I still can't seem to get my new tv to display a game. It does seem to be sending a signal, but I can't see the game. My TV has video and audio Left and right jacks, as well as all the modern Pb, Pr, and Y jacks. I'm not even sure which one to plug it into. I also have a coaxial to RCA adapter - but I haven't been able to make that work either. Any advice???


----------

